
Why Saints Sin and Sinners Get Saintly - toni
http://www.northwestern.edu/newscenter/stories/2009/06/sinners.html
======
falsestprophet
Or, if you start pushing around powerful people: they push back.

------
tc
...a modern rediscovery of the eastern idea of Yin and Yang.

